# Struggling for ideas for this concerto



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

I need ideas where I could go with this piece I started composing today. I want it to fit together and I have ideas but struggling to put them into musical form due to insufficient musical knowledge. Please check if what I've done is ok in terms of harmony and suggest improvements. It's unfinished and I will keep going back to refine if you provide me with feedback thanks.

I hope my pieces are improving all of the time. I'm new to composition but know nothing about harmony.

Style is Baroque after Vivaldi.

View attachment C major.pdf
View attachment C major violin concerto.mp3


----------

